# "Page Can Not Be Displayed" Errors II



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

This problem seems to be surfacing for me again - anyone else?

Every now and then (rare) the site doesn't respond and I get a "this page can not be displayed" message...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine seems to be okay, I have been on and off the site all day.

draconis


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

I've not had a problem since I first joined, but being UK based, I am online at a different time to the rest of you. It sometimes is a bit slow to load up but thats it.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Well my problem for me Chris, is that the site is horribly slow. I just chalked it up to my computer being a POS.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.

For me I'm finding when it's been slow, it tends to be my computer overloaded with crap running. If Stav is in the UK, distance could be the issue. 

I'm going to keep working on it though...


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Draconis, what kind of web browser do you use?

Internet Explorer? FireFox?


----------

